
Google hit with gender pay discrimination lawsuit - horsecaptin
https://www.axios.com/google-hit-with-gender-pay-discrimination-lawsuit-2485288066.html?utm_medium=linkshare&utm_campaign=organic
======
HoppedUpMenace
I'm not 100% on the rules of Hacker News so I'm curious to know why a similar
posting was flagged?

edit: I'm

~~~
stevenwoo
Now there are five links to different sources and only The Guardian article
(which I believe was first since it claimed exclusive) is flagged. Right this
second the New York Times link is on the front page for me.

